# what else am I gonna need to cement with copper?



## pwa (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi to all, I plan to cement silver with copper and some of the things on my shopping list I have gotten are as follows: safety gear,hot plate,70%nitric, 600 and 1000ml beaker, glass stir rods,glass boil over pan,distilled water,cooper wire.On the way is old stove top heavy glass coffee pot,2000ml beaker,bunchner funnel and papers.Okay what am I missing?Oh yea, the directions!!! No just kidding There are plenty of posts on the subject,But I dont want to get started and then have to wait for a shippment because I forgot something.I did want to make sure this will work without a vaccum flask-it will just take longer.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't forget the fume hood!!! :mrgreen: 

Unless you're doing the process outside.
Remember, no "cartridge type" respirator will filter out nitric fumes, NONE!!!

Take care brother, & be safe!

Phil


----------



## pwa (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks and yea outside


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 28, 2012)

pwa,

I didn't see any silver on the list :shock: 
   

What type of silver are you working with?

Looks good so far
Tom C.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 28, 2012)

The only things I didn't see listed were patience and a full understanding of exactly what your going to do from start to finish, seriously walk through the process in your head several times before you start and you should be good to go. One point I will make is that wire isn't the best to use for cementation as it has a habit of breaking and causes contamination of your silver, bars or sheet are better and will save you time and trouble. If by chance you have some silver plated copper wares they are ideal to use if melted as you get the silver contained for free while cementing your worked silver nitrate.


----------



## pwa (Jan 28, 2012)

thnaks tom, thats the kinda of overlooked things I was talking about(cant get my smilies to work?. I going to try stripping the silver from stell-see my other post "most efficent removel".I will make sure I have a game plan and all.my notes from previous post handy.Might take me a couple weeks before I give it a try.


----------

